# Pike on Sak



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone been getting into the big pike on Sak yet? What time of year does a guy have the best chance at getting them through the ice?


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

We found that any time the ice is safe its good.

Good Luck


----------

